# My pup doesn't enjoy car rides...



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

She might be one of those unfortunate dogs that gets motion sick rather easily.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried working with her when the car is totally off and motionless? It sounds like her anxiety reaction is too severe once the car is moving, so nothing can get through to her. Bring a horribly stinky treat (liverwurst is a favorite around here), get in the car with her, and hang out until she relaxes and will eat some. Do sessions twice daily with the car off until she's showing no anxiety.

Then, get in, go through the liverwurst routine, start the car, and treat again. If she takes the treat, keep the car motionless but on until she relaxes. Continue at this stage until she shows no anxiety.

Then go through the process, move the car forward 50 feet, then back it up. Treat, repeat until there are no signs of anxiety.

Then drive around the block, then take your short trips to the in-laws, etc. Repeat each stage until she shows relaxation.

If at any point she won't take a treat she normally loves, you've moved her too fast, and you need to go back a stage or two and repeat a positive experience. I would guess that each stage will take 3-5 days to get through, though it make take longer if she has a deep-seated anxiety. Eventually, she should love getting in the car and the length of the trip won't matter.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

tippykayak had some good suggestions. while the car is off is a good idea. do it every day until she shows signs of being more relaxed.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Also, with the car/treat training...when she is shaking in the corner don't say, "its okay". She will associate reassurance with shaking in the car and think that being scared must be the appropriate behavior in the big, bad car.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Tippykayka wrote everything i was going to say. It is best to start really slow tiny steps and you should be able to get her to enjoy a ride.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you fit a plastic crate in the car? 
One that would reduce her visibility as well as confine her space a bit and force her to stay in one place so she doesnt ramp up?


----------



## GoldenJustin (Apr 12, 2011)

Now I am only speaking from experience and what has worked for my fathers dog. My dog loves car rides!! She LOVES Car rides!! Did I say she LOVES car rides!! Ok, you get the point.

He got a puppy, Kallie, several years ago who trembled, urinated, etc... getting in the car and was generally terrified of the experience early on. When I was home from college staying with him we took both dogs all over town. At first she exhibited all those behaviors but after half a dozen rides with my Daisy she started to get excited to get in the car. It was really surprising how her fears were eliminated by just riding in the car with a dog who enjoyed it soo much. 

Hopefully Kelsey learns there are few ways to smell as many things as in a car...


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your great advice! I can't wait to put in practice your suggestions. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## wenndt (Mar 25, 2011)

My golden was the same way. what i did was i gave him a chew toy in the car and he chewed it while i drove. It kinda took his mind off the driving and more on the chew toy. After awhile i took it away and he was fine sticking his head out the window biting at the wind


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My return puppy came to me at 8 1/2 months hating the car. Before I got her I think she only went in the car to a few dog shows and a handling class that she hated. Every time she got in the car, she vomited. She would also refuse treats... a totally stressed out dog move. The big thing for me was to ignore her fear for one. What fixed her is that I can take her to work every day (so every day she HAD to ride in the car). I also would sometimes not feed her until we got to work, so I didn't have to clean up the vomit. She loves coming to work. She will now take treats in the car! Initially when I train my dogs to ride, they are in a crate. By putting them in a crate, they only know how to be one way in the car(sleeping, laying down). Sometimes, I pile all 7 in the car and we go to the fish store or LL Bean!! I think one of the big things is to not inadvertently reinforce her anxiety. Ignore, ignore ignore...


----------



## Herb and Rose (Jun 21, 2011)

I appreciate your advice on working with our Golden in the car. He has terrible motion sickness. If he in the car any length of time he vomits about every 10 minutes. It's amazing what he has inside of him! Thank you. I will try this.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

How's Kelsey doing in the car these days?


----------

